# Masquer la Barre des Menus ??



## aphro_fg (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour je voulais savoir s'il y existait un moyen de masquer la barre de menus d'OS X, une sorte de masque automatique comme pour le dock, dans le but de n'avoir que le fond d'écran à l'ouverture de la session ??


MErci


----------



## BS0D (2 Novembre 2008)

Faut fouiller un peu mon lapin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://forums.macg.co/customisation/masquer-la-barre-de-menus-24227.html


voilà... doit y'avoir ce qu'il te faut là dedans. 

Ah si j'étais modo... 
MODO, on peut fusionner?! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Enfin en même temps tu lui renvois à un truc de deux ans.
Si tu es sous Tiger il existe Menufela et sous Leopard PresentYourApps pour toutes les applications sauf le Finder.


----------



## frankypop (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je me permets de "profiter" de ce fil :

j'aimerais pour ma part avoir le dock dissimulé quand une application demandant de la surface est ouverte* (tout en le gardant disponible par effleurement du bas de l'écran) mais PAS dissimulé quand les applications sont réduites ou fermées (puisque là j'ai besoin de mon dock).
Je crois que PresentYourApps répond à mon besoin, cette application est-elle stable avec tous les logiciels courants ? ne prend elle pas trop de ressources ?

merci

* ex : retouche photo sur Photoshop, grand tableur Excel, etc...


----------



## BS0D (3 Novembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Enfin en même temps tu lui renvois à un truc de deux ans.
> Si tu es sous Tiger il existe Menufela et sous Leopard PresentYourApps pour toutes les applications sauf le Finder.


 
j'avais pô fait gaffe à la date... :rose:


----------

